# MaRiCut Knotters



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

Just a friendly reminder, our monthly get-together is tomorrow, Monday, November 17' noon at Hibachi Grill, Warwick, RI
Hope to everyone there!!!!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

How-DEEEEE!!! from wet MA.

Weather permitting I shall be there.
Thanks for the reminder.

Am already "mentally" working on my holiday gift for our party in Dec.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## bdan (Sep 4, 2011)

Good morning it is already Monday see you there and it is raining. Barb


----------



## mosey (Jan 17, 2011)

See you at Noon !!!
Maureen


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Had a great time today. 8 of us.
Missed you Linda. Stay safe. I would not want to go over the bridge in this weather either.
Here are some links that we discussed and also a link to AARP games.
There are several pages for the AARP games. Page 3 has hard puzzles.

Daisy squares
http://krochetkrystal.blogspot.com/

Here is the pattern for the daisy squares.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/daisy-flower-crochet-charity-square

Hexagon pattern.
I finish the hexagon. Then, I take a separate piece of yarn and slip stitch them together in the back loops.
http://crochetincolor.blogspot.com/2013/08/hexagon-pattern.html

AARP Games.
http://games.aarp.org/categories/all.aspx

Dick


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you so much Dick! You are such a talented man!.
We all did have a lovely time today! Peggy's new granddaughter is so beautiful!
Barb made more beautiful chemo hats.
We missed Linda and Pat today. Pat, hope all is well! Also missed were Sandy B.
While I have your attention: our next meeting will be our Holiday party on Monday, December 15th, Noon at the Olive Garden in Warwick RI. We will exchange gifts as we did last year, with a $10 limit. 
hope to see you all there!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Glad you all had a nice lunch.
Hope someone had a shrimp for me.

Yep a lot of rain here. And surprise--still raining.

OK excited about the Holiday Party. We had a grand time last year. Love the gift swap.

Hugs Linda


----------



## bdan (Sep 4, 2011)

Missed you Linda and I just got a note from my daughter with a picture of a scarf she wants me to make as if I didn't have enough to do like you but Mom can do and copy anything can't we.

Barb


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

AARP games.
When I said that page 2 had easy and medium puzzles and page 3 had hard puzzles, I was referring to Jigsaw puzzles.
There are so many of the games I like to play also.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Finished the daisy afghan.
Dick


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh how lovely Dick,
What a beautiful design.
Thanks for showing it.
Linda


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Oh how lovely Dick,
> What a beautiful design.
> Thanks for showing it.
> Linda


Thanks, Linda.
My sister asked me if I could make it. A friend we know, who has horses, wanted it for her sister for Christmas.
I decided to place the daisies randomly. I didn't want to do this one in rows or diagonals.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Not sure if you saw these cute hats. So easy to make.
http://goodknits.com/blog/2011/11/20/make-it-winter-hat-ornaments/
I saw one video where she wrapped the yarn around a book and then cut it.
So much easier to measure the yarn.
Dick


----------



## bdan (Sep 4, 2011)

Dick the afghan came out beautiful I love it.

Barbara


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

bdan said:


> Dick the afghan came out beautiful I love it.
> 
> Barbara


Thanks so much for the compliment.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Delivered the afghan today.
The woman and my sister loved it. She has it to give to her sister for Christmas.
My brother in law saw it too and liked it.
I was a little lazy making it. Took me just over 2 weeks. Should have had it done sooner.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I posted this the other day.
It is for a sewn cup cozy.
Here is the tutorial.
http://www.flamingotoes.com/2014/11/easy-cute-fabric-mug-cozy-tutorial/

Here is the PDF on how to cut the fabric or pattern.
http://www.flamingotoes.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Fabric-Mug-Cozy-Pattern.pdf

I think these look so nice.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Made this last night. My own pattern. Could not find one.
Everywhere I looked, people said that they made up their own.
I used material that Barb had given me. It is quilted and lined.
You can see some of the lining material that I used in the loop at the top of the stocking.
Dick


----------



## bdan (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice Dick you did a nice job I like it and it is anice size too. You had better watch out you will be having to make more.

Barb


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ah Dick, you are amazing.
I love it !! As usual your work is perfect.
And the line forms to the right(( RIGHT BEHIND ME !!!!!)) lol

See ya Monday.


----------

